# Siemens SpeedStream 4100 with local ISP



## Vedalkin (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone can help me out here.

I am pulling my hair out with this.

OK, I have DSL with a local ISP called SCRTC. I noticed on my bill they are charging me $10 a month for their Motorola(E1017A) DSL modem rental.

I called them up and asked if I purchased my own DSL modem and returned theirs if they would stop charging me that $10 rental fee. 
They said yes.

Well after a bit of searching I found a used SpeedStream 4100 on craigslist for $11 including shipping. I contacted the seller, and he said it was used but in perfect working condition.

So I receive the modem, and then called my ISP to let them know I would be hooking up the new modem so they could do their thing...

An hour later they called me and said it's good to go. However I could not connect to the internet using this modem.

I called my ISP back and they said everything on their end is correct thats it must be something with the modem settings.

So I check my IP and the modem is giving me an IP like a router would(192.168.1.64) so I'm like *** it should be 64.165.x.x as stated my my ISP.

I try to log into the modem, only to find it has account info with someones AT&T email and an AT&T symbol in the top left corner.

Under Advanced/Connection Configuration it has User ID and Password(which I don't have) as well as several other settings.

I did a factory reset and now the User ID is blank but under it says "Example: [email protected]"
I have no user ID or anything for my DSL. Never have.

I tried calling AT&T and they said there is nothing they can do to help me. I tried contacting Siemens and all I get is an automated message that provides no help at all.

Any advice? 

Is there a firmware update I can use to make it work like a regular DSL modem?

Can I even use this modem, or did I just dole out 11 bux for a nice little paperweight?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


*sorry for the long post, I wanted to be thorough*


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Google scrtc and see if their online tutorials are of any help, I took a quick looksee...
Plus maybe look over at dsl reports for some info on the modem.


----------



## Vedalkin (Dec 20, 2008)

rosiesdad said:


> Google scrtc and see if their online tutorials are of any help, I took a quick looksee...
> Plus maybe look over at dsl reports for some info on the modem.


I contacted SCRTC and spoke to to a tech and he said they don't have a login for their DSL service.

I have spent about a week researching this modem and have found no information regarding my problem.

I did however find a new contact # for Siemens modem support but they are closed on the weekends and say I will have to call back on Monday.

The post on this site make me wonder if the AT&T firmware on the modem can be removed/replaced so it works like a regular DSL modem without a login.

http://www.fixya.com/support/t129982-siemens_speed_stream_4100_modem_worked


I have never had a DSL modem that required a login to connect to the internet.


----------



## Vedalkin (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry for the double post(for some reason I don't see the edit button)

Thanx rosiesdad for the advice to go to dslreports .

Within 15 minutes of posting my question I got a solution that worked perfectly.


For anyone else that may end up at this thread with a similar question, I will provide the answer that fixed my problem of not being able to use the SpeedStream 4100B with an ISP other than AT&T.


"Log back into the modem - go to Advanced then PPP Location then select Bridged option at the bottom. Then save changes. That will bridge the modem out and make it a dummy modem basically (taking out the authentication out of it)."


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

If you have reset the 4100 to factory default, go to Start-Settings-Network connections and set a new connection up manually.

Go here for the 4100 manual http://www.sctelco.com.au/technical-support/Speedstream_4200UsersGuide1.pdf

Oh, I didnt read that you got a work around. Great..


----------



## Galatic (Mar 20, 2008)

I happen to work for Aliant as a TSR for High Speed internet, and we use the Speedstream 4201 if it's the same deal it's basicly a router with 1 ethernet port and no wireless support, and the modem to my knowledge only supports PPPoE connections. simply visit that ip address that shows up under "Default Gateway" under your LAC (or router IP under OSX) in your browser and you'll get a webutility similar to a router configuration utility.

*edit* if your ISP doesn't use PPPoE (authentication with a username\password) your screwed as that's the only thing the modem supports on the other hand I could be wrong on that as our speedstreams use a crappy Aliant specific firmware.



Vedalkin said:


> "Log back into the modem - go to Advanced then PPP Location then select Bridged option at the bottom. Then save changes. That will bridge the modem out and make it a dummy modem basically (taking out the authentication out of it)."


lol should have read the whole thing our modem has internal firmware that simply asks for the username and password when you go into the admin utility.


----------

